# Who was Jethro Tull's first guitarist?



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

Or at least, who did they have with them on Rock & Roll Circus?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Tony Iommi. So what do I win?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Wasn't it Mick Abrams or Abrahams or something like that? 

Iommi did play with them briefly when Sabbath had a bit of a falling out at one point.


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> Wasn't it Mick Abrams or Abrahams or something like that?
> 
> Iommi did play with them briefly when Sabbath had a bit of a falling out at one point.


Oh, was that late in 1968? Cuz that's when the R&R Circus was taped.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> Oh, was that late in 1968? Cuz that's when the R&R Circus was taped.


I'm not 100% sure. I thought it was the early 70's, but I'd have to do some digging to verify that. It may very well have been in '68.


----------



## cbh747 (Feb 11, 2006)

This is from the Tull website re Mick Abrahams.....

He formed the band "McGregor's Engine" in 1967 with Clive Bunker and Andy Pyle and came to the attention of Ian Anderson when the Engine supported the John Evan Band at a club near Luton, Bedfordshire in 1967.

Mick was asked to join the band later that year, although by then, the other Evan Band members had departed, leaving only Anderson and Glenn Cornick to team up with Abrahams and Bunker in the prototype of Jethro Tull in December of '67.

Throughout the Winter and early Spring the group persevered with their Blues-based covers and original compositions, finally being blessed with a residency at London's famous Marquee Club in March, 1968. 

After recording the first Tull album, "This Was", Mick left the band in the November 1968 under a cloud of bad feeling due to disagreements as to musical direction and personality clashes with Anderson and Cornick.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Most definitely Mick Abrahms. He went on to form "Blodwyn Pig". First album was called "A Head Rings Out" and is absolutely killer. The first Jethro Tull album is also one of my favourites. Mick wanted to stay closer to the blues while Anderson wanted to explore more "progressive" stuff.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Most definitely Mick Abrahms. He went on to form "Blodwyn Pig". First album was called "A Head Rings Out" and is absolutely killer. The first Jethro Tull album is also one of my favourites. Mick wanted to stay closer to the blues while Anderson wanted to explore more "progressive" stuff.


Is that the Blodwyn Pig album with "Drive Me" on it? I used to do that song but learned it from a friend and I've never heard the original.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Lester B. Flat said:


> Is that the Blodwyn Pig album with "Drive Me" on it? I used to do that song but learned it from a friend and I've never heard the original.


"Drive me" was on the second album which I don't have. Pretty sure both are now available on CD but probably only by custom order. I picked up Ahead Rings Out on CD a few years ago, I also have the 40 yr old vinyl version  That was one of the bonus things about marrying my wife, she brought some great albums along with her. 

edit: here's an amazon link with sound samples.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...1/103-9966324-4271068?s=music&v=glance&n=5174


----------



## Calgary Slim (Feb 21, 2006)

You know, this thread reminds me how much I liked 'This Was'. I had a cassette tape of it a million years ago, which was stolen from my car.

Off to iTunes....


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Calgary Slim said:


> You know, this thread reminds me how much I liked 'This Was'. I had a cassette tape of it a million years ago, which was stolen from my car.
> 
> Off to iTunes....


I've still got vinyl


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

As for the Rock n' roll circus. I had heard that Tony Iommi was only a stand in, as Mick Abrahams had just left the group. They needed someone to fill in. As you can see on the DVD, Tull is the only band "lip synching" or in their case "band synching". and if you watch Tony, he clearly does not have a clue what to play.
Mick's band Blodwyn Pig was FANTASTIC!!!! As previously noted "A Head Rings Out" ( their first ) is a superb album. I used to play See My Way and Summer Day from that album, in a high school band. The second album "Coming to This" is also good and has some real good moments.
I was quite happy to hear one of their tunes on the "Almost Famous" soundtrack.

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> As for the Rock n' roll circus. I had heard that Tony Iommi was only a stand in, as Mick Abrahams had just left the group. They needed someone to fill in. As you can see on the DVD, Tull is the only band "lip synching" or in their case "band synching". and if you watch Tony, he clearly does not have a clue what to play.
> Mick's band Blodwyn Pig was FANTASTIC!!!! As previously noted "A Head Rings Out" ( their first ) is a superb album. I used to play See My Way and Summer Day from that album, in a high school band. The second album "Coming to This" is also good and has some real good moments.
> I was quite happy to hear one of their tunes on the "Almost Famous" soundtrack.
> 
> Pete


I agree on all counts. I absolutely love "A Head Rings Out". It still remains one of my all time favourite albums even after 40 years worth of listening to other stuff. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

davetcan said:


> I agree on all counts. I absolutely love "A Head Rings Out". It still remains one of my all time favourite albums even after 40 years worth of listening to other stuff. :food-smiley-004:



I smell a Blodwyn Pig tribute band on the horizon 

Pete


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I smell a Blodwyn Pig tribute band on the horizon
> 
> Pete


Oh yeah :rockon: (as long as you're playing guitar  ) Plus we'd need a kick ass horn player. You know the kind who can play two trumpets/saxes at once. Jack Lancaster was pretty amazing.


----------

